

Israel’s Most Important Source of Capital: California - mgunes
http://darwinbondgraham.wordpress.com/2014/08/18/israels-most-important-source-of-capital-california/

======
diydsp
> He added that many of Accel’s investments in Israel are not the run-of-the-
> mill consumer apps and gadgets that are so popular in the Bay Area’s tech
> scene. Although Israeli engineers produce plenty of that, Shoendorf said,
> “the world’s security situation is expected to get worse, and as a result,
> inventiveness will increase. The armies of the world are seeking solutions
> to a problem, and will encourage technological answers.”

So, the outlandish situation between Israel and Palestine is seen to be
driving innovation, not apps to improve daily life.

